# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Wat ouder en geinteresseerd, nooit te oud om te leren.

## sirex

Ik dacht zal mij niet gebeuren, maar nu openbaren zich toch wat kwaaltjes. Fijn dat deze site er is, ik kan er veel dingen uit leren om mijn gezondheid zo goed mogelijk op peil te houden en kwaaltjes te bestrijden.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo sirex, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheds Forum!

Lastig als je enkele kwaaltjes krijgt, maar wel prettig dat dan nu pas gebeurd en dat je hier je informatie kan vinden. Tot ziens op het forum dan.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## jerom

Kan iemand me meer uitleg geven , ik ben 17 en heb een probleem denkik , de "kleine ader in mijn linker arm is aventoe hol aan het oppervlak van men arm . In begin was dit 1 cm aan men pols nu is dit tot boven aan men spier . EN hebk ook regelmatig pijn in die streek , dit is wel niet continu is dit erg ?

----------

